
Stallman: Canonical will be forced give data to gov - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/10/12/richard-stallman-canonical-will-be-forced-to-hand-over-data-to-various-governments
======
moviewatcher
This article is painful to read. The author clearly doesn't know how to use
the comma/full-stop to introduce pauses in proper places. Take the first
sentence:

> I have exchanged e-mails and been having chats with people about the new
> Amazon Product Results in the Ubuntu 12.10 Unity Dash one of those people I
> reached out to was Richard Stallman of the Free Software Foundation a
> visionary who I have much respect for after all he pioneered much of the
> foundation and principles that guide much of the Open Source Community.

There needs to be 1 full stop after "Dash" and some kind of punctuation before
"after all".

> I guess it never dawned on me that Canonical might start getting requests
> for search data as a result of this new feature and there is no doubt that
> various governments are now aware this feature exists after all its been in
> the news for weeks.

Punctuation needed before "after all".

> Remember folks sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping or System Settings –
> Privacy and a click can remedy your concerns if you still have some!

Comma/colon required after "folks". "sudo apt-get ..." needs to be quoted.

These are the more "serious" things I noticed. There are other issues with
punctuation that make this article difficult to read. If this were an essay
written by me and submitted to my high school English teacher (as a foreign
language), it would get a B-.

TLDR: Poor writing style.

------
ari_elle
This article is very pointless. Those who follow/know rms know about his
strict ideological beliefs about amazon and privacy in general, and those who
don't follow rms are not really interested in what he has to say anyway. That
being said the article in itself doesn't contain much of valuable information
to begin with.

~~~
rogerbinns
What the article said (badly) is that companies like Canonical have to comply
with the law, so any information you give them is something that can be
required to hand over. Consequently minimize what you give them, for example
by not letting them see Unity searches.

~~~
ari_elle
I don't see how that is "news"...

~~~
Evbn
The behavior change in Ubuntu is new.

